# Sterling Bullit...



## bswish93 (Jan 16, 2007)

Anyone seen these?...I think this is the right forum...Looks like rebadged Dodge Ram...

www.nothingstopsthebullet.com


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

I like the look of it more than the Ram! I wonder if it offers a better warranty? The truck looks exactly the same as the Ram spec wise...

-Mike.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I really like that! I bet they sell like crazy if they are priced decent.


----------



## 96f250 (Dec 17, 2006)

I thought sterling was made by ford like the big 18 wheeler trucks??


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

sterling is not owned by ford, it use to be but back in the late 90's ford sold their heavy truck division. i think the name also changed to sterling when they sold the division.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It is a rebadged Dodge 4500\5500.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

so whats the price


----------



## Mike Bagwell (Dec 15, 2006)

I think I saw on the rules and registration that the truck was valued at about $28,000. Depending on what they come up with after putting the options that they think will best suite your needs on it.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

sterling and dodge are both owned by Diamler Chrysler so they are the same truck...much like the GMC and Chevy...i wouldnt be suprised to see dodges get mecedes diesels in them soon as they are owned by Diamler Chysler too, as the bigger sterlings already have mercedes in them...Sterling use to be owned by ford like stated earlier but now that they are Chrylser they take on more of a Freightliner look because Freightliner is another Chysler company....i woulnt mind owning diamler chysler


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Truck looks nice! It would be nice to see them offer a mercedes diesel option but I don't think they are going to part with the cummins power plants! Sterling also runs the Cat engines a lot so maybe a new designed Cat soon to come?????


----------



## 2500hdFisher (Dec 5, 2006)

Yea sterling and FTL are both daimler chrysler owned i always said they should come out with dodge 4500/5500's as mark said. they have to compete with ford and chevy somehow but they should carry over to the dodge line up too. well see how they do the engine options too but as for tranny id be the AISIN will be in the sterling too as it is allisons biggest competitor and anythings better than previous editions of dodges tranny.


----------



## Boycea (Sep 26, 2003)

I like it. I think it is the grille/front end that makes it stand out over the dodge.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Whomever makes it, that dump bed with a Blizzard 8611 on it would look great.


----------



## Mr.Foongatz (Nov 4, 2004)

I'd take one in red....It be nice if they had a regular bed option.


----------

